# My New G&L Archery Pit Viper HP



## reviveourhomes (Nov 22, 2009)

A while ago I posted some pics "In progress" of my new G&L bow being built. Well its finally done and it turned out AWESOME!!!!

Its a new G&L Archery Pit Viper HP. 56" 48@26". It has Coco/Congalo Alves riser with stripes and Boo limbs with Cedar Veneers. Below are some finished pics.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 22, 2009)

That's a beauty for sure lewis! Congratulations!!! Love the colors.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## ky_longbow (Nov 22, 2009)

Sweet !


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2009)

yep i will be calling gene in the next few weeks........sure is a sweet looking bow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missalot (Nov 22, 2009)

whatcha lewis ,coop is eyeballin your bow!,man that is gorgeous.


----------



## missalot (Nov 22, 2009)

do they have a web site?


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 23, 2009)

Not yet, you can call him. He is very helpful over the phone. 770-445-9299


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice bow Lewis!!!


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 23, 2009)

missalot said:


> whatcha lewis ,coop is eyeballin your bow!,man that is gorgeous.



All that would mean is it would be up for sale or trade a week sooner


----------



## missalot (Nov 23, 2009)

i got dibbs!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 23, 2009)

That is a beauty! I reckon their retirement is over; very nice work.
 I am proud for you Lewis.
Thanks for the good pictures.


----------



## Bowmaker (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok, You've had that bow long enough. Its time for another. Ha Ha!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2009)

Bowmaker said:


> Ok, You've had that bow long enough. Its time for another. Ha Ha!!!






Gene you know Lewis pretty well huh??????


----------



## gurn (Dec 1, 2009)

I'd sure be proud of that one.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2009)

missalot said:


> whatcha lewis ,coop is eyeballin your bow!,man that is gorgeous.



Well i met lewis today to get a feel for this beauty..... gonna shoot her and post a little feed back ..........if it ever clears up and stops raining.........




LanceColeman said:


> All that would mean is it would be up for sale or trade a week sooner



Oh lance you think you know me so well.......





missalot said:


> i got dibbs!!!!



John not so fast there big boy.............

I think it will be staying with me for a awhile........


----------



## missalot (Dec 2, 2009)

come on coop ,from one bow ho to another, let me play with it a while!!!


----------



## robert carter (Dec 2, 2009)

You need to send that bow on down here for some training.I`ll go ahead and get all the missies out of it so you other fellas won`t have to.RC


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2009)

ha, swamper.......i'll send it to ya cause i know you will teach it how to kill................but, i will have to tag along also..........


----------



## gurn (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll bet ya I can clean that thing out of missies quicker than RC can. Let me, the missin pro, get ah hold of it. There wont be nary ah one left.


----------

